# [SOLVED] TVs Affecting PCs



## alexr007 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have limited space. My PC is currently located about 2 1/2 feet away from a large television (not a flat screen-if that matters) and I know that speakers do create a magnetic field of some sort. (I don't know much about this.) Anyway, a friend told me that this will harm my PC. He's a good friend, but he does tend to express opinions in the same way one would express a mathematical fact.

I was hoping for second opinions. Thanks! 
(I am not sure this is the right forum. If not, feel free to direct me accordingly.)


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: TVs Affecting PCs*

If they were snug up against each other, then I might be a little concerned, but at 2 1/2 feet you should have no problems.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: TVs Affecting PCs*

Not gonna happen. They are shielded to protect the tube of the TV itself and anything around it. If you opened a hard drive you'd find natural earth magnets that are MUCH stronger than the magnets of a speaker.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: TVs Affecting PCs*



ebackhus said:


> Not gonna happen. They are shielded to protect the tube of the TV itself and anything around it. If you opened a hard drive you'd find natural earth *magnets that are MUCH stronger than the magnets of a speaker*.



If you want to see how strong the magnet inside your drive is, this is just one of the magnets... And there are two of 'em inside!










That is a 3.3Kg (7.5lb) lump of metal it is lifting! 

...And if you want to see what the inside of your drive really looks like, have a look here


----------



## alexr007 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: TVs Affecting PCs*

Thanks so much for the info...and peace of mind!


----------

